
Intel's Vision for Single Board Computers Is to Have Better Vision - szczys
http://hackaday.com/2017/05/26/intels-vision-for-single-board-computers-is-to-have-better-vision/
======
trendia
$299 / $399 price point for a single board computer (SBC)?

That price makes it hard to compete with the Odroid or Raspberry Pi.

~~~
reaktor
Entirely depends on the application. The Euclid device might be a little
spendy for the 'maker' market, but it includes a fisheye cam + imu combo for
SLAM (like Google's Tango tablet) and a 30fps stereo depth cam for densely
reconstructing an environment. The target seems perfect for students learning
robotics.

